# Earth Day is Upon us...



## thapoet (Mar 28, 2013)

I just wanted to invite everyone to one of the largest Earth Day celebrations in the Country. Baton Rouge Louisiana has a world renowned ED celebration, complete with music, arts and crafts, and even freebies. Earth lovers from over a hundred nations come every year and its a great stop for all travelers... St. Vincent de Paul is right down the road, and a small tent city under the interstate not far from there. hope to see yall there! April 21, 2013 www. laearthday.org


----------

